# DS #DSi 0130: Pokémon Black Version (USA)



## Chanser (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6903^^

Do not ask for ROM links!


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 6, 2011)

This should make people happy finally.


----------



## trigao (Mar 6, 2011)

i downloaded already.... but some peoples are saying wich PoleSmoker dump its a fake U version, really its a E version desguised .... so.... im confused T_T


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 7, 2011)

trigao said:
			
		

> i downloaded already.... but some peoples are saying wich PoleSmoker dump its a fake U version, really its a E version desguised .... so.... im confused T_T


You can check for yourself if its the U release if the time on the bottom screen says AM/PM depending on the time zone.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 7, 2011)

Err... Here it goes again.


----------



## trigao (Mar 7, 2011)

i take me think about a curious fact.... my U vesion of Pokemon Platinum dont have am/pm hours.... its 24h ....


----------



## m2pt5 (Mar 7, 2011)

The same hex edits that work for the E version also fix the No Exp AP on this version, despite the differing CRCs.


----------



## Coolaaron88 (Mar 7, 2011)

Are the clocks supposed to be different because I got both of these releases and when I renamed my europe save file, it still looks the same. I still have military time

*Posts merged*



			
				trigao said:
			
		

> i take me think about a curious fact.... my U vesion of Pokemon Platinum dont have am/pm hours.... its 24h ....
> 
> Oh really? I had no idea, never paid attention
> 
> *Posts merged*





			
				trigao said:
			
		

> QUOTE(trigao @ Mar 6 2011, 04:26 PM) i take me think about a curious fact.... my U vesion of Pokemon Platinum dont have am/pm hours.... its 24h ....



Oh really? I had no idea, never paid attention


----------



## A5J4DX (Mar 7, 2011)

finally


----------



## Saken (Mar 7, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> This should make big headed American people happy finally.



fix'd


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

Taking forever to load on my Acekard 2i w/ akAIO 1.8.6a.
Stays on loading screen.


----------



## pleanbean (Mar 7, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Taking forever to load on my Acekard 2i w/ akAIO 1.8.6a.
> Stays on loading screen.


Try disabling soft-reset and the AP fix for that rom only. Keep everything else default. 
If it doesn't work, try reformatting your SD card and reinstalling AKAIO. Hope it works


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 7, 2011)

HOLY SHIT A GIANT ALBINO CHICKEN-BAT-DINOSAUR APPEARS!


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

pleanbean said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thanks!


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

trigao said:
			
		

> i take me think about a curious fact.... my U vesion of Pokemon Platinum dont have am/pm hours.... its 24h ....


The J version of Platinum didn't have AM/PM either. But the J versions of B/W had AM/PM on the C-Gear, so it's only logical that the U version has AM/PM (since North America also uses the AM/PM system).


----------



## JackyD (Mar 7, 2011)

As this is "uncracked", is there anything that will not work or will need to be patched to play on an ak2i ?


----------



## basher11 (Mar 7, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> so it's only logical that the U version has AM/PM (since North America also uses the AM/PM system).


that's wrong. i just got the game and it's in military time. (right now it shows 20:41)


----------



## pikachu945 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am so confused is this the US version or not lol


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said it'd be logical for the U version to use AM/PM time. But I guess Game Freak is retarded and wanted to keep the AM/PM to the Japanese.


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 7, 2011)

does this work for the scds2?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> does this work for the scds2?


Yes, of course. The J, E, F, and G versions all work on the DStwo without any issues, so there's no reason this wouldn't work.


----------



## JackyD (Mar 7, 2011)

So it looks like the only patch needed will be the noXP patch ?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/03/06/pokem...te-video-review

When he shows the C-gear, it shows 24 h mode, There is no AM/PM.

I dont think Nintendo would send IGN a Eur copy of the game


----------



## Officer Delibird (Mar 7, 2011)

any ap on r4 with wood? also will the save work with the E rom?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/03/06/pokem...te-video-review
> 
> When he shows the C-gear, it shows 24 h mode, There is no AM/PM.
> 
> I dont think Nintendo would send IGN a Eur copy of the game


It's just laziness on Nintendo's/GameFreak's part. The Japanese version has AM/PM, and since North America also uses AM/PM, it's like they just released the EU version here.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

Officer Delibird said:
			
		

> any ap on r4 with wood? also will the save work with the E rom?


It should work with the r4. Though I don't think e saves will work with usa roms (You could use pokesav though.)


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Officer Delibird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The EU version's save is recognized as a US save (by Pokesav at least), so there shouldn't be any issues.
You probably wouldn't even have the issues you would've gotten from transferring from JP to EU/US, since the EU and US ROMs are only slightly different.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I've never tried using different region saves. I thought since they come from different regions, the save wouldn't work.

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## apb407 (Mar 7, 2011)

If i used the patched version of the J rom i'm guessing i cant use that safe in the USA version can I ? :/


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

apb407 said:
			
		

> If i used the patched version of the J rom i'm guessing i cant use that safe in the USA version can I ? :/


You can use pokesav to transferrer the save to u.s.a.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 7, 2011)

Wait, wait guys, what if this is the EU rom?
You know right now you could uselessly be transferring your save from your old EU game to this..
Who can test whether its NA or not? (Not that I intend on downloading it, I'm buying one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Who can test whether its NA or not? (Not that I intend on downloading it, I'm buying one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only way to tell so far is checking the CRC. If it doesn't match a clean EU ROM or an AP-patched EU ROM, then it's probably a NA ROM.


----------



## m2pt5 (Mar 7, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't match either version of the E ROM, but it does match the CRC someone who dumped their actual Black cart got on another forum (which I can't name or link here because they allow linking ROMs.)


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 7, 2011)

So is there any real reason to switch to the USA version if you already have the European one? Unless you are a perfectionist or something...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know the saves should be compatible, but still.


----------



## pleanbean (Mar 7, 2011)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> So is there any real reason to switch to the USA version if you already have the European one? Unless you are a perfectionist or something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, in terms of region-specific events.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Mar 7, 2011)

I heard that PoleSmokers dump of Pokemon Black and White is missing the DSi data. Wouldn't that make this a nuke or bad dump?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyway guys, just wait for other dumps.
Ones that are confirmed to be American and confirmed to have the DSi data on 'em too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or just buy the game


----------



## altorn (Mar 7, 2011)

i bought the game yesterday after surprisingly "LINING UP". i was like "WTF so this is what Pokemon games launch days are like".


----------



## YayMii (Mar 8, 2011)

altorn said:
			
		

> i bought the game yesterday after surprisingly "LINING UP". i was like "WTF so this is what Pokemon games launch days are like".


I bought Diamond on launch day, and there was barely any line. The people behind me were 2 moms talking about how they enjoyed FireRed/LeafGreen.
I had to exchange a defective DJ Hero 2 turntable at Gamestop on B/W launch day, and I noticed a few 20+ year olds too shy to actually say they wanted Pokémon. There were a few that were just pointing at the games on the shelves with their chins.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Mar 8, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Anyway guys, just wait for other dumps.
> Ones that are confirmed to be American and confirmed to have the DSi data on 'em too.
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, lets just be patient.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought these were region locked for the Liberty Passes.  Meaning that if you had the European release you would not be able to get the Liberty Pass until they were available in the European market after the 9th.  I have the Polesmokers release and was able to get my Liberty Passes for both games as of the 6th.


----------



## kms2061 (Mar 8, 2011)

Same as with Pokemon White, this dump is the same bit-for-bit to SweeTnDs's eur dump, except 0x200-0xFFF (DSi data) is nuked. The game might be region-neutral since its ID is IRBO (the last letter indicating region) and O is not a documented region. Also, the credits include both NoA and NoE staff. So unless a new dump with a different ID comes up, I'd just stick with STD's eur dump.


----------



## r3gR3t (Mar 8, 2011)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> I thought these were region locked for the Liberty Passes.  Meaning that if you had the European release you would not be able to get the Liberty Pass until they were available in the European market after the 9th.  I have the Polesmokers release and was able to get my Liberty Passes for both games as of the 6th.


Dude, the games came out in Europe the 4th... So the LP event has been out for (E) ROMS ever since. The games came out on NA on the 6th.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 8, 2011)

kms2061 said:
			
		

> Same as with Pokemon White, this dump is the same bit-for-bit to SweeTnDs's eur dump, except 0x200-0xFFF (DSi data) is nuked. The game might be region-neutral since its ID is IRBO (the last letter indicating region) and O is not a documented region. Also, the credits include both NoA and NoE staff. So unless a new dump with a different ID comes up, I'd just stick with STD's eur dump.


If they're the same would it matter which dump anyone plays whether it be Pole Smokers or STD's?

When I compared both files in one of my NDS tools their CRC32 values (The EUR version and USA version) were different BUT Pole Smoker's (U) had the same CRC32 values as a someone else's USA dump on another forum... Does this mean anything?

Btw, A fix for the (E) and other versions of Pokemon White was made that allows for resets (because usually it would reset to white screens) on YSMenu 6.53. While loading what I'm thinking is Pokemon White (U), the reset & white screens still persists. If the (E) and (U) were the same wouldn't this have not happened?
I'm not saying you're wrong, I'd just like to know if this is true CONSIDERING the information I have. People have already claimed that the (U) and (E) are pretty much the same and a Region-Free game.


----------



## kms2061 (Mar 8, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> kms2061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The difference between PoleSmokers' and STD's dumps is that PoleSmokers' is missing data from 0x200 to 0xFFF (filled with nulls), which, as I understand, is the DSi-specific initialization area. So DSi specific features of the game, such as Xtranceiver, will not work even with a flashcart that supports DSi mode (AFAIK only CycloDS currently supports it). If you take STD's dump, nullify that area, and compare it to PoleSmokers', you'll get equal CRCs.
The fact that this data is missing might also affect the behavior of some patches. So, PoleSmokers' is a somewhat incomplete dump, but otherwise identical to STD's. Dumping that DSi-specific area correctly most likely requires a different procedure, which is why some dumps miss it.
The fact that PoleSmokers' dump is identical to another dump from a rom purchased in the USA would prove that the game really is region-free though (and that that dump is also missing the DSi-init area).


----------



## Nebz (Mar 9, 2011)

Ahhhh so it really makes no difference unless you're looking for better compatibility between these dumps and patches?


----------



## kms2061 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, the main difference is the absence of DSi data. You won't be able to use any of the game's DSi-exclusive features without it. The game simply won't boot into DSi mode even on a flashcart that supports it. But patch compatibility is also a good reason since some patchers refuse to work if the target rom's CRC doesn't match.


----------



## Cricketer09 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the exact same problem with my AK2i. It's updated to 1.8.6a and I formatted my USB, had soft reset off, and I put "AP enabled" just for Pokemon Black.. still stuck on the loading screen *sigh*


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 12, 2011)

can somebody tell me the features Nintendo limits to you if you pirate it?


so far

1. all IR Functions don't work (obviously)
2. Game Sync Doesn't work / Neither does GAME SYNC SETTINGS in the start menu (freezes with creating data)
3. the Wireless Entralink doesn't work either (or I'm doing something wrong)

it detected my brothers C-Gear...but coulden't do much but "chat or thank"


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 12, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> 3. the Wireless Entralink doesn't work either (or I'm doing something wrong)



You're doing something wrong.
One of you have to be in Entralink while the other stays in the main overworld with c-gear turned on.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2011)

Im in the Entralink world and my brother is in route 3 in the real game

I still can't find him and i'm getting 0 bars on the signal diagram in the top right hand corner

EDIT - my brother has the patched ROM on the Supercard DSONEi 

I have the clean ROM on AKAIO (newest version)

EDIT 2 - I think I got it

I figured it out on yahoo answers.

You both need to be in area near the diamond circling around Entralink

this means you first need to get to 

Nimbasa City 

THEN.

Driftveil City

OR Mistralon City

OR

Icirrus City

OR 

Opelucid City 

OR

Lacunosa Town

OR Undella Town

OR..*sigh*

White Forrest / Black City.

WHEW.

If you're not in one of these towns when you use Entralink. It won't work.

My brother is still on Route 3 and i'm in Castelia City


----------



## DarkFocus (Mar 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> can somebody tell me the features Nintendo limits to you if you pirate it?
> 
> 
> so far
> ...



what IR features?


also can I transfer my Japanese save to the English version? and if so how do I do it. just change the filename?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2011)

DarkFocus said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BATTLE, TRADE, FEELING CHECK, FRIEND CODE.

the IR is built into the actual game cartridge...so it's not going to work.


----------



## DarkFocus (Mar 16, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> DarkFocus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've already done all those things though they work fine.....any IR specific features? why do they even have IR?

also can someone please answer my question about the saves?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 16, 2011)

How do you do Feeling Check without IR?
I don't remember seeing an option for it in the Union Room.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 16, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> How do you do Feeling Check without IR?
> I don't remember seeing an option for it in the Union Room.


You don't.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said. You want the IR features, buy the game


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually replying to that other person who said he "used all those things even though there was no IR."


----------

